# costs of maternity leave/giving birth



## guerngirl (20 May 2010)

i'm thinking of going semi private in the rotunda hospital to give birth.  does anyone have any idea how much this would cost, given the fact that my private insurance wont cover it, as i wont be with my insurer for the required 52 weeks when i do give birth?  and how much can you then claim back on tax?


----------



## maybelline (26 May 2010)

Go public! The costs of going semi-private (or private) without insurance are impossible to calculate beforehand. You could have a straightforward birth and be out in a day and a half, or need a c-section and five nights of accommodation which will not be cheap as every single thing will add up. Also if baby needs intensive medical care (hopefully not!) then you'd be classed as a private patient for that too and those costs could spiral, but if you're public then baby is too.
That said, for some reason 4K sprung to mind when I first read the question (don't hold me to that!) and you can claim 20% tax back.


----------



## sam h (26 May 2010)

Not sure how busy they are these days, but I visited the place when I was due & they said they could almost guarentee I would NOT get a private room unless I had complications and ended up in hospital for about a week or more & then it would be towards the end of my stay.


----------

